# AKV question



## klynn (Aug 17, 2009)

I have an exchange for a 2BR/3BA sleeps 8.  Would this be a lock off since there is 3 bathrooms?  Also, since it sleeps 8 would it be located in Jambo House or Kidani Village?  I was thinking since it sleeps 8 in would be Jambo, but I didn't think those had 3 bathrooms.  I'm just trying to figure out the location!  TIA


----------



## jancpa (Aug 17, 2009)

Generally the trades Tuggers are getting at AK are dedicated 2 bedrooms at Kidani Village overlooking the Savannah.


----------



## alwysonvac (Aug 17, 2009)

Only one and two bedrooms located in Kidani Village will have an extra bathroom
In Kidani Village, a two bedroom could be a dedicated two bedroom or a lockoff.

For more details see http://dvc.disney.go.com/dvc/guest/resorts/resortDetail?id=ProspectsDAKVAccommodationsPage


----------



## Pit (Aug 17, 2009)

We used a 1Br/2Ba unit at Kidani. There was a lockoff door in our unit, and I imagine that on the other side was a studio with Bed/Sofa/Bath. That would make for a 2Br/3Ba unit, sleeps 8.


----------



## klynn (Aug 17, 2009)

So there are studios in Kidani that sleep 4?  I thought they all slept 5.


----------



## Pit (Aug 17, 2009)

I didn't go into the studio, so not really sure what's in there. I'm just guessing that's how they get to 8.


----------



## bnoble (Aug 17, 2009)

The studios all sleep four.  The 1BRs in Kidani all sleep five in DVC terms, but are listed for exchange as sleeping four.  A 2BR in Kidani would sleep nine in DVC terms, but are listed for exchange as sleeping 8.

The 1BR and 2BR in Jambo sleep 4 and 8 respectively (no extra sleeper chair)


----------



## mj2vacation (Aug 17, 2009)

bnoble said:


> The studios all sleep four.  The 1BRs in Kidani all sleep five in DVC terms, but are listed for exchange as sleeping four.  A 2BR in Kidani would sleep nine in DVC terms, but are listed for exchange as sleeping 8.
> 
> The 1BR and 2BR in Jambo sleep 4 and 8 respectively (no extra sleeper chair)



Both Kidani and Jambo have the sleeper chairs.  The only rooms that do not are the value rooms.

The big difference is that Kidani has 2 baths in a 1 br and 3 full baths in a 2 br


----------



## lawgs (Aug 17, 2009)

klynn said:


> I have an exchange for a 2BR/3BA sleeps 8.  Would this be a lock off since there is 3 bathrooms?  Also, since it sleeps 8 would it be located in Jambo House or Kidani Village?  I was thinking since it sleeps 8 in would be Jambo, but I didn't think those had 3 bathrooms.  I'm just trying to figure out the location!  TIA



call the number on your rci exchange for ms at DVC 1-800-800-9800 and ask to talk to a RCI specialist, they should be able to pull up your reservation from RCI and give you the 12 digit disney reservation  number

they also should be able to tell you where it is located ( nephew has 2 bdr starting aug 22 -29 is in Kidani Village with savannah view  according to DVC )


----------



## Carl D (Aug 20, 2009)

Geez.. Must we continually publish the 800# for the world to see?

This is one of the few 800#s Disney has, and the Member Services lines can get tied up with everyone calling for other reasons.


----------



## Twinkstarr (Aug 20, 2009)

Carl D said:


> Geez.. Must we continually publish the 800# for the world to see?
> 
> This is one of the few 800#s Disney has, and the Member Services lines can get tied up with everyone calling for other reasons.




Yeah, let's make sure that RCI exchangers can't make one call, need to keep MS lines open for the owners who have to call multiple times in one day to check waitlists or those who can't make up their mind where they want to stay. If you read the DIS, there is one woman on there, who is compulsive about switching her vacation plans. If I was a CM and got her on the phone I would be  . 

I don't think it's exchangers you need to worry about but our fellow owners who tend to tie up the 800 line.


----------



## bnoble (Aug 20, 2009)

For the past several years, unless you are (a) a Member or (b) an inbound exchanger with a current confirmed exchange, Member Services will not talk to you.  As only 3-4% of all members exchange in any given year, I think Twinkstarr has it right.


----------



## Carl D (Aug 20, 2009)

Twinkstarr said:


> Yeah, let's make sure that RCI exchangers can't make one call, need to keep MS lines open for the owners who have to call multiple times in one day to check waitlists or those who can't make up their mind where they want to stay. If you read the DIS, there is one woman on there, who is compulsive about switching her vacation plans. If I was a CM and got her on the phone I would be  .
> 
> I don't think it's exchangers you need to worry about but our fellow owners who tend to tie up the 800 line.


Well... it's the fellow owners who pay for the 800#...

I have absolutely no problem with exchangers calling the 800#, or any other legitimate person calling for legitimate reasons.
The problem is Disney doesn't have an 800# to buy tickets, make dining reservations etc..
So, people on the internet see an 800# for Disney and guess what?? 

You really shouldn't be so quick to judge..


----------



## Carl D (Aug 20, 2009)

bnoble said:


> For the past several years, unless you are (a) a Member or (b) an inbound exchanger with a current confirmed exchange, Member Services will not talk to you.  As only 3-4% of all members exchange in any given year, I think Twinkstarr has it right.


But the call will still cost members money, and will still clog the line.

Why not just publish the regular number??

*(407) 566-3800*


----------



## Twinkstarr (Aug 20, 2009)

Carl D said:


> But the call will still cost members money, and will still clog the line.
> 
> Why not just publish the regular number??
> 
> *(407) 566-3800*




No way are RCI exchangers going to clog the 800 line, there are not that many of them. Plus they pay that $95 exchange fee, which I think is more than ample to cover one phone call.

 It's DVC members who clog the line IMHO, with way too much checking on waitlists, and checking availability for trips they are not really going to take(for themselves or people they are trying to rent points to). 


Here's the wording from RCI on DVC exchanges, 

A US $95.00 RESORT FEE PER UNIT PER STAY WILL BE BILLED UPONCHECK-IN FOR ALL EXCHANGES( THIS FEE IS INCLUDED IN THE FEE FOR ANY RENTAL). THE FEE INCLUDES SHUTTLE SERVICE PROVIDED BY DISNEY MAGICAL EXPRESS, EXTENDED PARK VISITATION HOURS ON SELECT DAYS AND TRANSPORTATION THROUGHOUT DISNEY RESORTS. FEE ALSO COVERS OTHER SERVICES INCLUDING ADVANCE DINING RESERVATIONS. ASSISTANCE WITH OPTIONAL DISNEY DINING PLAN, TEE TIMES AND DELIVERY OF ANY PURCHASES MADE AT DISNEY DIRECTLY TO YOUR RESORT. *DETAILED INFORMATION WILL BE PROVIDED ALONG WITH YOUR RESERVATION *CONFIRMATION. PETS AND SMOKING ARE NOT ALLOWED. DUE TO HIGH DEMAND, EXTRA VACATION INVENTORY HOLDS CAN ONLY BE GUARANTEED UNTIL THE CLOSE OF BUSINESS (SAME DAY). **MEMBERS WHO OWN AT RCI RESORTS IN ORLANDO/KISSIMMEE CANNOT EXCHANGE INTO DVC RESORTS IN THE ORLANDO/KISSIMMEE AREA**

I'm assuming that bolded part, probably contains the 800 number for MS. Don't know exactly because I don't need to make an RCI exchange into DVC, maybe someone who has can enlighten us.


----------



## Carl D (Aug 20, 2009)

Twinkstarr said:


> No way are RCI exchangers going to clog the 800 line, there are not that many of them.


Please read more carefully..

It's not the exchangers that clog the line.

The problem is guests who have no business with DVC will see an 800# and call that number for tickets, dining, park hours, etc..

Again, I agree the 800# should be provided for anyone with legitimate reasons for calling MS. In fact, feel free to PM the number to anyone who needs to call MS. The problem with printing it on an open forum is the thousands of people now have this number who may call for non related reasons.

I hope I have cleared that up..


----------



## luvsvacation22 (Aug 20, 2009)

We only got that number when we became a member of DVC, I do not think  MS number should be posted. It is called member services for a reason.


----------



## Twinkstarr (Aug 20, 2009)

And if a cash member called the number they would probably hang up when confronted with the press #1 for member services and #2 for exchanging.

 Most of those people think you need to dial 407-WDW-zzzz for anything Disney. 

No it shouldn't be published but I think Carl you are making a mountain out of a mole hill.

I've never had a problem getting through and I'm on the phone for Easter and Thanksgiving reservations. Now I know it gets backed up on both lines for 1st 2 weeks of Dec and New Years Week. And we know it's not cash reservation people calling at those times.


----------



## bnoble (Aug 20, 2009)

> The problem is guests who have no business with DVC will see an 800# and call that number for tickets, dining, park hours, etc..


And after 30 seconds, Member Services will hustle them off the line, never to be heard from again.  In the grand scheme of things, this can't even be in the top 10 reasons why MS is difficult to deal with.



> Carl you are making a mountain out of a mole hill.


and not for the first time.


----------



## Carl D (Aug 20, 2009)

bnoble said:


> and not for the first time.


Well that is your opinion not a fact. What's important to me may not be as important to you.

I think a lot of things I read here are silly, but I realize they may be important to others. = Good manners 101.


----------



## Carl D (Aug 20, 2009)

Twinkstarr said:


> I've never had a problem getting through and I'm on the phone for Easter and Thanksgiving reservations.


I am truly happy to hear that. Perhaps things are getting better at MS..


----------



## Twinkstarr (Aug 20, 2009)

Carl D said:


> I am truly happy to hear that. Perhaps things are getting better at MS..



Only time I've had to be on hold, was back in the old days when MS wasn't open 7 days a week. 11 month window for T-giving opened on a Saturday, back when MS opened at 1pm ish. Called about 5mins late and got stuck listening to Disney music for 20 min. Good thing I have a speakerphone. :hysterical: 

I've never been on hold anytime I've called for Easter reservations at 11 months(kind of important at Vero Beach, as we have booked either one of the Beach Cottages(only 6 units) or 2brs(only 18 dedicated). Never not gotten what I needed, no juggling dates or downsizing units.

Personally I only call first thing in the morning to make reservations. To add DME or any questions I call in the afternoon. 

By the way I googled DVC MS  phone number and up pops something from the DIS boards UK threads and guess what? There's  the 800 number, can't believe Webmaster Doc let that one get by. It's from 2006, so I'm assuming it's the current one. 

I find MS very easy to deal with, would rather call them than Starwood(I just email them my dates for Lakeside Terrace reservations).


----------



## Carl D (Aug 20, 2009)

Twinkstarr said:


> Only time I've had to be on hold, was back in the old days when MS wasn't open 7 days a week. 11 month window for T-giving opened on a Saturday, back when MS opened at 1pm ish. Called about 5mins late and got stuck listening to Disney music for 20 min. Good thing I have a speakerphone. :hysterical:
> 
> I've never been on hold anytime I've called for Easter reservations at 11 months(kind of important at Vero Beach, as we have booked either one of the Beach Cottages(only 6 units) or 2brs(only 18 dedicated). Never not gotten what I needed, no juggling dates or downsizing units.
> 
> ...


I'm also amazed that slipped past Doc. I think DIS is where it was pointed out to me not to post that number..

I don't usually wait too long for MS either. I hope it stays that way!!

I see you are a fellow VB owner. Vero is also one of our home resorts. My wife can't get enough of it!


----------



## Twinkstarr (Aug 20, 2009)

Carl D said:


> I'm also amazed that slipped past Doc. I think DIS is where it was pointed out to me not to post that number..
> 
> I don't usually wait too long for MS either. I hope it stays that way!!
> 
> I see you are a fellow VB owner. Vero is also one of our home resorts. My wife can't get enough of it!



Sounds like my husband, we look at other resorts, but his comment is "did you see how low resales are at VB? let's just buy some more there and be done with it." :whoopie: 

My kids love it too, A  bit miffed Doc and crew shut down the VB chair/umbrella swap.


----------



## lawgs (Aug 20, 2009)

*Here is another 800# you can call*

MEA Culpa

but, this is another 800# you can call *1-800-800-9100* it was found on this url

*http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1571*

it is not member services ( Heck they may even be able to convince you to buy at DVC  and our fees will go down ) but they will probably put you through to them if you are an rci exchanger having some questions concerning your exchange and DVC members do not want you using the line they pay so much for in their annual fee$ ( RCI should not be publishing the other number in the exchange confirmation, they should tell exchangers that DVC will be in contact with them about their exchange )....bad bad RCI

now the "whole world" knows....another DVC number, but one which will not tie up MS 

a DVC member since 1991 who has not risen to the heights.....smilawgs

other interesting Disney numbers can be found here for those "thousands of others " who have viewed this post not entitled to call MS and  are looking for the "cheap" way to find out about tickets and dining etc through Disney

*http://www.solarius.com/dvp/wdw/phones.htm*


----------



## bnoble (Aug 21, 2009)

> I think DIS is where it was pointed out to me not to post that number..


And at the time that the DIS adopted this stance, it made a lot of sense, because Member Services would talk to every random person who would call with any question at all---usually, prospective point renters.  Since then, MS has changed this policy, and they will now only talk to Members or inbounds, period.  It is widely believed this change was adopted to make the lives of "serial renters" more difficult, because MS will not even speak to a Member's "guest".


----------



## Carl D (Aug 21, 2009)

bnoble said:


> And at the time that the DIS adopted this stance, it made a lot of sense, because Member Services would talk to every random person who would call with any question at all---usually, prospective point renters.  Since then, MS has changed this policy, and they will now only talk to Members or inbounds, period.  It is widely believed this change was adopted to make the lives of "serial renters" more difficult, because MS will not even speak to a Member's "guest".


That does help. It has gotten better, however that doesn't mean we shouldn't do what we can to continue the trend.


----------

